# Jungle that looks like a Diamond?



## Mike11 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I was just wanting to get your opinions on my little Jungle Girl.
She was sold to me and on record as a pure Palmerston Jungle, however there are just a few things that makes me think she could be a Diamond.

I know every snake is different, but i have both feisty and calm jungles. Whilst my calm jungles the same age as my girl are calm, they are still "jumpy" and have bursts of fast movement if you touch their tail etc.
This is not the case with the jungle in question, i think she is the most placid snake i have ever seen and will just cruse and explore your arms and never gets jumpy.

The other reason is because I can’t remember ever seeing a jungle showing this much resemblance with a diamond. With every shed she is showing more and more of the same patterns as a Diamond and less of a jungle.
The seller I bought her off is a really reputable breeder so im not saying they are wrong, I have just never seen it personally before and wanted others opinions.

Either way I love her and she is a beautiful snake, however I know Diamonds need a little extra care after she gets off her 24hr heat in her click clack and moves to her larger home when she is old enough.

Thank you for any replies.


----------



## congo_python (Aug 6, 2013)

Not a Palmy IMO, I would say a Diamond cross.


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 6, 2013)

this is one of my Diamond x Jungles if you'd like an example of a definite mix of the two...







View attachment 294615


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys,
Badsville I don't think your pic worked


----------



## Norm (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not going to say its not a jungle or that its a diamond, or a cross of the two for that matter but its certainly unusual looking.


----------



## saximus (Aug 6, 2013)

A friend of mine had a snake that looked almost identical to this one but it was sold to her as a Diamond. A couple of years ago I asked about it here:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/breed-152738/


----------



## bigjoediver (Aug 6, 2013)

In any case nice looking snake.


----------



## nicol562 (Aug 6, 2013)

View attachment 294638
View attachment 294640
View attachment 294641
View attachment 294642
View attachment 294643
here is one of my pure jungles.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 6, 2013)

Doesn't look like the attachments worked nicol562, try hitting the "go advanced" button then "manage attachments"


----------



## nicol562 (Aug 6, 2013)

Fixed


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jungle/Diamond it would be  I got one too


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike11 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys,
> Badsville I don't think your pic worked



Hmmm shows up for me, I don't get this whole 'go advanced', 'manage attachments' - I've clicked thumbnails a dozen times and attachments still don't show up...

I'll just try this...


----------



## saintanger (Aug 6, 2013)

looks like a diamond cross, definatly has the diamond look about it.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! And wow everyone that posted has beautiful snakes.
its making me excited to see what my girl will look like.
If she is a diamond or Diamond cross, do you think I should be giving her the extra care? As in UV and cooling in winter etc


----------



## saintanger (Aug 6, 2013)

uv is not needed, i keep my diamonds at 29 hot end 24-26 cool end. and i brumate them every winter.

i have never kept a diamond cross so i am not sure whether you should stick to jungle temps or diamond temps.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok thanks Saintanger


----------

